# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Zgjidhni problemin e meposhtem

## Valon Behluli

Ne nje lendine jan dy drunj: njeri i molles tjetri i dardhes. Ne te dy drunjte ka zogj. Nese nje zog kalon nga druri i moles ne ate te dardhes atehere ne drurin e dardhes behen dy here me shume zogj se sa ne ate te molles. Kurse nese nje zog kalon nga druri i dardhes ne ate te molles atehere ne dy drunjte ka numer te njejte zogjsh. Sa zogj jane ne drurin e molles e sa ne drurin e dardhes?

----------


## goldian

5 dhe 7 apo jo

----------


## pranvera bica

Po  flori ashtu mendoj edhe une 7 me 5 sepse argumentoj keshtu ,nqse iken nga pesa zogu dhe shkon tek shtata behet dyfishi pra 8 me 4-ter dhe po te ike nga shtata nje zog e te veje tek pesa behen baraz ...6 me 6.

----------


## Valon Behluli

Me ndihmoni me zgjidhjen e ketyre detyrave nga Matematika:

1.Ne rrjetin optik qe ka N=300 çarje ne mm bie normalisht drita monokromatike me gjatesi valore (lamda)=656.2nm. Me cfare kendi (alfaa) shihet maksimumi  i rendit te dyte?      Rezlutati:  (alfa)2=23(shkalle)11(sekonda)

2.Sa eshte konstantja e rrjetit optik e cila e zhvendos rrezen e gjelber me gjataesi valore (lamda)=546.1nm per kendin (alfa)=3(shkalle)8(minuta)? Rezultati:d=0.01mm.

3.Rrjeti optik qe ka 600 çarje ne 1mm e zhvendos driten monokromatike ne spektrin e rendit te dyte per 30(shkalle). Sa eshte gjatesia valore e burimit te drites?  Rezultati: (lamda)=416.6nm.

4.Sa duhet te jete gjatesia e çarjes a e shprehur ne pjese te milimetrit per difraksion te Fraunhoferit, nese si burim i drites perdoret tufa e laserit me gjatesi valore (lamda)=639nm, kurse çarja duhet te jete e rendit 10(lamda)? Rezultati: a=6.3 um.

5.Rrezja e drites bie ne siparfaqe te lengut me indeks te thyerjes n=1.40. Sa eshte kendi i rrezes renese, nese rrezja e reflektuar eshte polarizuar? Rezultati: (alfa)=54shkalle27min.44sec.

6. Sa eshte kendi i polarizimit per qelqin flint qe ka ineksin e thyerjes n=1.768?
Rezultati: (alfa)=60shkalle30min.

7.Sa eshte indeksi i thyerjes se diamantit, nese kendi i polarzimit te tij eshte 
(alfa)=67shkalle33min.?  Rezultati: n=tga=2.42.

*Detyrat gjenden ne librin Fizika 12 Gjimnazi i Shekcave te natyres
*kush deshiron te me ndihmoje i lutem ta paraqese komplet proceduren  e zgjidhjes se detyres.

----------

